# Vulcan at Waddington Air Show 2014



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick Edit of the Vulcan from Waddington last weekend.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely and sinister at the same time


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a really great picture !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmmm, I like that :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Like that a lot...:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

And I've still not seen it display.....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I saw 558 display many times in the late 80's (?) when it was the RAF display aircraft and it often came "home" to display at Woodford, so I saw it there quite a few times.

Bizarrely, I have not seen it since about 1990 or 91 and wasn't surprised to see it was 558 which was the Vulcan To The Skies aircraft, as I recall hearing that 558 was a flying bag of parts back then and was one of the handful of serviceable Vulcans left at that time.

Now I would love to see it ( and hear it ) again !!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can remember these in service, was up in the north east hiking round kielder forest one time when we could hear this noise.
What's that noise dad?
Ahhh, that he said
This vulcan was flying about 100 feet above the tree tops. Amazing sight and sound.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luv it, great pic:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Vulcan Scrambles i will never forget.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

brillant photo


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fecking awesome :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------

